# Cattleya Pink Diamond



## Karp60 (Apr 4, 2022)

I am seeking an opinion about this flower. I think the dorsal and one of the laterals are really not up to standard. The flower has won a popular vote at my orchid club meeting last night and I have been assured that it is not uncommon for standard Cattleyas to curl the dorsal. Your feedback much appreciated.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2022)

Big catts can do that, so I suppose its 'not up to standard'. Still nice.


----------



## Karp60 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> Big catts can do that, so I suppose its 'not up to standard'. Still nice.


Thanks, hoping for a better shape next season.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 8, 2022)

Curling dorsal is very common. Just ask Angela!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 9, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Curling dorsal is very common. Just ask Angela!


And take a look at quite a few Catt.s, also otherwise marvelous ones, posted "in these pages"


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2022)

David, just my pet peeve is so much worse about misshaped dorsals when the dorsal
is on a Catt. Pay no attention to my grumbles.


----------

